# Misidentified Malawi in Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine?



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

August 2008 issue, page 120, picture of blue fish in middle of page. It is labeled Cyrtocara Moorii. Now I know nothing about this fish, but the speckles remind me more of Placidochromis Phenochilus.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> August 2008 issue, page 120, picture of blue fish in middle of page. It is labeled Cyrtocara Moorii. Now I know nothing about this fish, but the speckles remind me more of Placidochromis Phenochilus.


What did it look like? Did it look like this: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1061

Or one of these?: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1292
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1218


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> August 2008 issue, page 120, picture of blue fish in middle of page. It is labeled Cyrtocara Moorii. Now I know nothing about this fish, but the speckles remind me more of Placidochromis Phenochilus.


They screw up their cichlids all the time!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Scan and post?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Darkside said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > August 2008 issue, page 120, picture of blue fish in middle of page. It is labeled Cyrtocara Moorii. Now I know nothing about this fish, but the speckles remind me more of Placidochromis Phenochilus.
> ...


I've never seen them do that, but I never liked how little information they had on cichlids...which is one of the reasons why I never renewed my TFH subscription and instead subscribed to Cichlid News Magazine...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not the best quality, but...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Sure is a phenochilus.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How funny...


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

go djransome for spotting that!


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Not even close on that one. :lol:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, TheeMon, kind of surprised myself! Everyone on this forum has taught me a lot, even about fish I'm not interested in. The speckles are kind of a dead give-away though, right?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Darkside said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > August 2008 issue, page 120, picture of blue fish in middle of page. It is labeled Cyrtocara Moorii. Now I know nothing about this fish, but the speckles remind me more of Placidochromis Phenochilus.
> ...


Yes, I agree, they screw up on cichlids quite often it seems. I don't bother to look at the magazine anymore, but the last time I looked inside one they had a Protomelas "Taiwan Reef" labeled as an example of a male Aulonocara species Peacock.

Used to read the magazine back in elementary school every month, but looking back TPH mag and books have a history of very sloppy editing. At least they used Cyrtocara instead of Haplochromis, they fought these name updates for years :lol:


----------



## chromedome (Oct 24, 2007)

i don't have the knowledge of you guys, but hey it seems like it's time to buy a different mag :wink:


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

They have some great information on planted tanks (even though it didn't help me :lol: ) and it's a great source for saltwater species...I used to subscribe, but now I just thumb through it and see if I need it before buying it!

Alot of the advise is "old school", but I'm kind of "old school" myself about alot of things!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The editor and some of the authors show up at local fish club meetings and functions. I like Amano's tanks and Finley's catfish articles even if nothing else is pertinent!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Someone should call them and make them look stupid...


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

because they would belive some loony hobbist


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Marduk said:


> Someone should call them and make them look stupid...


Doesn't really make of a difference now, the magazine is in print, though I suppose they could put a notation in the next copy.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I emailed them.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

I caught this too a few days ago when I was going through my copy. I was going to email them too, but looks like you beat me to it DJ. At least I'm not the only one who thinks this magazine has gone down the toilet, I don't plan on renewing after this year. How does everyone like that Cichlid magazine, and how often does it come out? Also is it pretty equal when it comes to info on haps, peacocks, and the others?


----------



## chromedome (Oct 24, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> I emailed them.


way to go DJ, lets see if you get a reply!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

bones06 said:


> I caught this too a few days ago when I was going through my copy. I was going to email them too, but looks like you beat me to it DJ. At least I'm not the only one who thinks this magazine has gone down the toilet, I don't plan on renewing after this year. How does everyone like that Cichlid magazine, and how often does it come out? Also is it pretty equal when it comes to info on haps, peacocks, and the others?


It has info on all cichlids but seems to focus more on old world. It comes out every two or three months, but it's well worth the wait and definitely worth the $26 or w/e it is per year. It also has a section in every issue with what's new in imports of all cichlids w/ photos.

Personally I recommend it...

~Ed


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> I emailed them.


Please post their reply when/if you get one


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Marduk said:


> bones06 said:
> 
> 
> > I caught this too a few days ago when I was going through my copy. I was going to email them too, but looks like you beat me to it DJ. At least I'm not the only one who thinks this magazine has gone down the toilet, I don't plan on renewing after this year. How does everyone like that Cichlid magazine, and how often does it come out? Also is it pretty equal when it comes to info on haps, peacocks, and the others?
> ...


Thanks Ed, I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I had ordered a trial copy of TFH as they other fishie mags I was getting weren't cutting it. It certainly did seem more professional, but so much of it was irrelevent to me (skip saltwater article, skip reef article). I just ordered Cichlid News per a recommendation on this forum. I got my first copy last week and it was good. More relevent to me.


----------

